# TO THE MODERATORS and everyone else 4 input



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Guys,
I have been here over a year now and i am quite happy to use the search button. Other users cannot seem to function this fantastic function. My idea to then is to add another section to your "stickies" called "problem solving". In this thread people can open scroll through subtitles of various faults listed i.e window faults, beeping alarms etc. they then select what they need and have the various thread/ solutions to solving problems ( just like your "how to" ). If then they have searched and used this add on in the stickes they can throw their problem into the main forum. I know it may not always work but in big capital letters " PROBLEM SOLVING" it migh entice people to have a look. In my year and a bit i have been here it has been my saviour using the search button. Its just a suggestion but it may be worth it. thanks Jay


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I think John H is working on getting one together (FAQ) but it is a long and arduous task. I must admit I have tried the search function a few times recently and found it to be 0 assistance :-( I tried searching on window reset as I could not remember the sequence and nothing came up at all 

Charlie


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

Yeah i only thought of it as i saw your window reset. they must still be having a few problems with the site as mine signs me in and out as and when it likes at the moment. I understand its long and arduous process. There used to be loads of window reset threads on here as i did mine not long ago  i hope they succeed in making it as it would help loads.

Jay


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Awesome idea, but it would require the lazy buggars, new and old,  :wink:  on the forum to actually use it. The numorous repeat queries regarding windows, tyres, dampers, ARBs and remap are proof that many believe it's their god given right to ask rather than search.

cheers.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Why do you need to master the search function when we've got a T3RBO!

(For the avoidance of doubt, that comment was intended as a compliment to T3RBO as he has levels of patience that I can only dream about) :wink:

I want to know his secret. I think it might be something to do with doing a general search first and then doing another search on the subset of results returned from the first search with more specific keywords?

Doug


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

I wasn't going to comment on this thread but have to say the compliment is very appreciated mate 

Yes that method is one of my advanced search functions :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> Why do you need to master the search function when we've got a T3RBO!
> 
> (For the avoidance of doubt, that comment was intended as a compliment to T3RBO as he has levels of patience that I can only dream about) :wink:
> 
> ...


And he is rapidly approaching full boost again so watch out  I think he has a file he copies links into as a reference folder although The Linkmeister should never reveal his secrets though a bit like the Magic Circle 

Charlie


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

I think part of the problem is not that some people are lazy b'stards, they just like to post...............

Witness the mind numbing popularity of "3 word story" and "Last post wins" :evil:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> I think he has a file he copies links into as a reference folder although The Linkmeister should never reveal his secrets though a bit like the Magic Circle
> 
> Charlie


Reference folder, pah that's for amateurs (and I'm not that organised) :lol:


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> Charlie said:
> 
> 
> > I think he has a file he copies links into as a reference folder although The Linkmeister should never reveal his secrets though a bit like the Magic Circle
> ...


Folder is for us old guys too. I've got dozens of folders...can't remember sh!t for more than a day :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mule (Jul 12, 2010)

You should really consider moving to another piece of software.....
If you want to stay in opensource, then consider Vbulletin or if you go the ASP way ,then Webwiz forums.

I use WebWiz on www.vagbiler.dk and it works very well.

There's a lot of clicking around in here and the forum layout is way to narrow.


----------

